# Pokemonyu - Any Experience With Them???



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Just bought Ladies Citizen Model PD2360-59EB as a present for the wife from Pokemonyu. Total was $51 inc. postage from Singapore.

Damn thing is faulty..... On both the first and second winder positions the hands move, whereas obviously on the first position it should alter the day/date.

Have sent them an email and got a 'form' response telling me they will reply within 2 working days, which seems fair enough. Has anyone had to go down this road with this seller? How did you get on?

Rob


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Bought a Seiko 5 from him in 2003. The whole process was smooth and on par with his, IMHO, nearest competitor, Premierworld. There were no delivery or product issues to address in that transaction.


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jun 25, 2006)

Not used him myself, but he has a very good rep across several forums going back many years. I'd be surprised if you had any problems.


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

I've bought three watches from Yu. Straight as a die as far as I can tell.

No problems whatever, good communications and well packaged parcels.

Cheers,

Steve.


----------



## lsuguy7 (Jul 22, 2006)

I've got two watches from him - If you have any problems he has a great reputation and I'm sure he'd be glad to help.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Barryboy said:


> Just bought Ladies Citizen Model PD2360-59EB as a present for the wife from Pokemonyu. Total was $51 inc. postage from Singapore.
> 
> Damn thing is faulty..... On both the first and second winder positions the hands move, whereas obviously on the first position it should alter the day/date.
> 
> ...


UPDATE 3.9.06

Got an email from the this morniong telling me to ensure that I was only pulling the winder out as far as the FIRST position.....

Well my reply to that was quite polite under the circumstances. Will keep you posted.


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

I have had two watches from them - a Citizen and a Seiko. Both transactions were 100%.


----------



## seiko follower (Mar 21, 2006)

quoll said:


> I have had two watches from them - a Citizen and a Seiko. Both transactions were 100%.


I've bought five various old Seikos from him ....NO Problems


----------

